# Can you help me decide im sorta of doubting my type (ESFP vs ENFP



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

I thought I was a ESFP for a month posting many posts on the forums then I realized something there are little differences from ESFP behavior and my behavior. 

Ok. I love attention but I am not aiming to be the center of attention I just like to have attention.
I like abstract thinking allot but I eventually decided on ESFP because I tend to not get other peoples abstractions like riddles. But as for the big picture or the details it really depends on the situation. But I think the details and the big picture are sort of both used. Like when I look at paintings and stuff I love when there's many details with harmony and I might be attracted to things because of details and the details that I notice in others. But when it comes to life I like the details to fit into the big picture.

I do not have a musical talent.
I also do not have a kinsthetic learning style.
The ENFP learning style works way better than the ESFP learning style.

http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-articles/49668-enfp-learning-style.html
http://personalitycafe.com/esfp-articles/50414-esfp-learning-style.html
I can come of as pessimistic when talking about anything that I cant change thats about me.
I think about the future almost everyday but prefer the present moment.
I don't really notice a minutes change to my environment but it really depends on that day in place.
I really do-not have a talent for learning something just by watching it...

I decided to take a different test that a person recommended and I got a clear enfp.

But now that I have been on the ESFP forum so long it seems wrong to change my title without prove by someone else to back it up so I was wondering if you would look at some of my forum posts and notice if they sound ne? If not, its really o.k.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

From what I can see, you are a big ENFP. A preference to the present moment says little or nothing about your type.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> From what I can see, you are a big ENFP. A preference to the present moment says little or nothing about your type.


But some things in the enfp forum just aren't me I hate putting on a mask all of me is well me. I also love hugs body language and conversation and not one or the other. Though I hardly get mad my anger is never explosive when I do and always like a quick bolt of angry energy and then sorrow.


----------



## LordDarthMoominKirby (Nov 2, 2013)

In that case, you're likely a minor ENFP. Another look at your description told me that actually you _do _ have some ESFP characteristics, but I stand by my judgement that you are an ENFP.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

LordDarthMoominKirby said:


> In that case, you're likely a minor ENFP. Another look at your description told me that actually you _do _ have some ESFP characteristics, but I stand by my judgement that you are an ENFP.


Hmmm, I could be who knows we I should know but... the whole se and ne thing is hard because I am sure I use both I really don't know both fit me somewhat. But maybe I should lean towards ENFP...


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Even if you change your label, you are always welcome in the esfp forum. 
I changed my label from isfp to esfp and others have changed their labels, too. It's not unusual to have a difficult time deciding, probably because no one fits exactly perfectly in any particular type.
And, yes, I think that enfp would probably fit you better than esfp.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

walking tourist said:


> Even if you change your label, you are always welcome in the esfp forum.
> I changed my label from isfp to esfp and others have changed their labels, too. It's not unusual to have a difficult time deciding, probably because no one fits exactly perfectly in any particular type.
> And, yes, I think that enfp would probably fit you better than esfp.


Of course, ill come back to the ESFP forum anytime!( I just really don't know which type I fit into. Especially when I notice how ENFP I am but then I notice things they do. I feel sort of in the middle. I really don't try very hard to be popular or likable but I also do no try to hard to be the center of attention. So in the end those ESFP and ENFP descriptions cancel out. I guess. Hmm. Well,I guess its probably ENFP anyway. It does seem more like me then ESFP is in reality.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I think that you are very likeable (without trying)!
I understand about being in the middle. That's what I'm like with esfp and isfp, but I don't get any energy from being alone. All of those function tests that I took indicated that I had a high level of both Se and Ne; hence, my overactive imagination!
Have a great week!!!



Pinkieshyrose said:


> Of course, ill come back to the ESFP forum anytime!( I just really don't know which type I fit into. Especially when I notice how ENFP I am but then I notice things they do. I feel sort of in the middle. I really don't try very hard to be popular or likable but I also do no try to hard to be the center of attention. So in the end those ESFP and ENFP descriptions cancel out. I guess. Hmm. Well,I guess its probably ENFP anyway. It does seem more like me then ESFP is in reality.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

walking tourist said:


> I think that you are very likeable (without trying)!
> I understand about being in the middle. That's what I'm like with esfp and isfp, but I don't get any energy from being alone. All of those function tests that I took indicated that I had a high level of both Se and Ne; hence, my overactive imagination!
> Have a great week!!!


Awww! Thank you so much! Some people had said that now that I think of it but well others have said the opposite and its not something that you can really think of internally. But again, thank you. Now that I think of it this year especially my group agreed that it was impossible to hate me and a friend called me a pillow. But when I was little it was the opposite yet I was pretty much the same.
 Have a great weekend to 
I have a weird imagination but it it seems less than I did before its more external I think.:tongue: Like ill start talking and it sounds like I am half role playing. Thank you so much for helping me think of this.roud:


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

If you're anything like Pinkie Pie, I understand your confusion 


Have you tried taking a cognitive functions test? Or looked into the functions on your own? Do you have a strong feeling preference or is it more mild/moderate?


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

ElectricSparkle said:


> If you're anything like Pinkie Pie, I understand your confusion
> 
> 
> Have you tried taking a cognitive functions test? Or looked into the functions on your own? Do you have a strong feeling preference or is it more mild/moderate?


Yay! a My little pony fan!:happy: Yes, I am a bit like Pinkie Pie she is my long long long long ..... lost cousin 6 times removed. Even the the thin curtain known as the third wall can no separate are platonic souls that connect with thread and things...:tongue::crazy:

I have looked up my cognitive functions but at the time I forgot about my imagination (How I did that I never know.)
and that I do like abstract conflicts so the results weren't right of course. 

The thing about ne fe and se is that I'm sure I use them everyday. But I realize I probably use more ne then se 
its just that I am so used to that part of me that I didn't really think about it much...


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Yay! a My little pony fan!:happy: Yes, I am a bit like Pinkie Pie she is my long long long long ..... lost cousin 6 times removed. Even the the thin curtain known as the third wall can no separate are platonic souls that connect with thread and things...:tongue::crazy:
> 
> I have looked up my cognitive functions but at the time I forgot about my imagination (How I did that I never know.)
> and that I do like abstract conflicts so the results weren't right of course.
> ...


Hmmmmm, Fe too? Maybe you can retake the test knowing what you know now and show us all.....


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

ElectricSparkle said:


> Hmmmmm, Fe too? Maybe you can retake the test knowing what you know now and show us all.....




*Your Cognitive Functions:
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||||||||| 13.3
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) |||||||||||||||||||||||||| 12
Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||| 8.48
Introverted Feeling (Fi) |||||||||||||||||| 8
Introverted Intuition (Ni) ||||||||||||||| 6.545
Introverted Sensation (Si) ||||||||||||||| 6.54
Extroverted Thinking (Te) |||||||| 3.47
Introverted Thinking (Ti) || -1.24*


Based on your cognitive functions, your type is most likely:
Most Likely: *ENFJ
or Second Possibility: ENFP
or Third Possibility: ESFP

*I'm not a ENfj I know that for sure 

Before it was.

Extroverted Sensation (Se) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.4
Extroverted Feeling (Fe) |||||||||||||||||||||| 10.38
Extroverted Intuition (Ne) ||||||||||| 4.69
Introverted Feeling (Fi) ||||||||||| 4.62
Extroverted Thinking (Te) ||||||||| 3.93
Introverted Sensation (Si) |||||||| 3.33
Introverted Thinking (Ti) |||||||| 3.22
Introverted Intuition (Ni) || -0.8

I feel so random:tongue:

I don't even think I use ni though. Maybe without thinking of it.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

oh nooooes Pinky you deserted us! :shocked:

j/k whatevs. :tongue:

Have you taken this test though?

The Gray-Wheelwright-Winer 4-letter Type Indicator Test

(I think that's the best of the free online tests personally.)

You could also take the official MBTI if ya want. Just send me a PM if you want to. :happy:


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Fat Bozo said:


> oh nooooes Pinky you deserted us! :shocked:
> 
> j/k whatevs. :tongue:
> 
> ...


:tongue: Ha ha. You all are just too awesome to be my personality:happy::tongue::crazy:

I took the official one along time ago and the cognitive functions test I think ill take this one just in case though I think im ENFP but I did type the same thing about me being ESFP so ill keep my options open. roud:


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> I thought I was a ESFP for a month posting many posts on the forums then I realized something there are little differences from ESFP behavior and my behavior.
> 
> Ok. I love attention but I am not aiming to be the center of attention I just like to have attention.
> I like abstract thinking allot but I eventually decided on ESFP because I tend to not get other peoples abstractions like riddles. But as for the big picture or the details it really depends on the situation. But I think the details and the big picture are sort of both used. Like when I look at paintings and stuff I love when there's many details with harmony and I might be attracted to things because of details and the details that I notice in others. But when it comes to life I like the details to fit into the big picture.
> ...



Noooo, don't rely on those tests, those tests isn't accurate at all.
I am an INFJ for example, but those tests always typed me as INTJ and INTP.
The most accurate way to figure out your mbti type is through cognitive functions.
ENFP has Ne as their dominant function, while ESFP has Se as their dominant function.


*INFORMATION-ACCESSING PROCESSES—Perception*​ *Se**Extraverted Sensing: *Experiencing the immediate context; taking action in the physical world; noticing changes and opportunities for action; accumulating experiences; scanning for visible reactions and relevant data; recognizing "what is." Noticing what was available, trying on different items, and seeing how they look.*Si**Introverted Sensing*: Reviewing past experiences; "what is" evoking "what was"; seeking detailed information and links to what is known; recalling stored impressions; accumulating data; recognizing the way things have always been. Remembering the last time you wore a particular item or the last time you were at a similar event—maybe even remembering how you felt then.*Ne**Extraverted iNtuiting: *Interpreting situations and relationships; picking up meanings and interconnections; being drawn to change "what is" for "what could possibly be"; noticing what is not said and threads of meaning emerging across multiple contexts. Noticing the possible meanings of what you might wear: "Wearing this might communicate…"*Ni**Introverted iNtuiting:* Foreseeing implications and likely effects without external data; realizing "what will be"; conceptualizing new ways of seeing things; envisioning transformations; getting an image of profound meaning or far-reaching symbols. Envisioning yourself in an outfit or maybe envisioning yourself being a certain way.*ORGANIZING-EVALUATING PROCESSES—Judgment*​ *Te**Extraverted Thinking:* Segmenting; organizing for efficiency; systematizing; applying logic; structuring; checking for consequences; monitoring for standards or specifications being met; setting boundaries, guidelines, and parameters; deciding if something is working or not. Sorting out different colors and styles; thinking about the consequences, as in "Since I have to stand all day…"*Ti**Introverted Thinking:* Analyzing; categorizing; evaluating according to principles and whether something fits the framework or model; figuring out the principles on which something works; checking for inconsistencies; clarifying definitions to get more precision. Analyzing your options using principles like comfort or "Red is a power color."*Fe**Extraverted Feeling:* Connecting; considering others and the group-organizing to meet their needs and honor their values and feelings; maintaining societal, organizational, or group values; adjusting to and accommodating others; deciding if something is appropriate or acceptable to others. Considering what would be appropriate for the situation: "One should or shouldn't wear…" or "People will think…"*Fi**Introverted Feeling:* Valuing; considering importance and worth; reviewing for incongruity; evaluating something based on the truths on which it is based; clarifying values to achieve accord; deciding if something is of significance and worth standing up for. Evaluating whether you like an outfit or not: "This outfit suits me and feels right."


The cognitive functions for ENFP are Ne, Fi, Te, Si.
The cognitive functions for ESFP are Se, Fi, Te, Ni.
Try reading through all the eight cognitive functions and see which of the four fits you the best. 
Which cognitive functions fits you better? The cognitive functions for ENFP, or the cognitive functions for ESFP?
If the cognitive functions for ENFP fits you better, then your mbti type is ENFP.
But if the cognitive functions for ESFP fits you better, then your mbti type is ESFP.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> Noooo, don't rely on those tests, those tests isn't accurate at all.
> I am an INFJ for example, but those tests always typed me as INTJ and INTP.
> The most accurate way to figure out your mbti type is through cognitive functions.
> ENFP has Ne as their dominant function, while ESFP has Se as their dominant function.
> ...



I am not relying on them there sort of just helping me.

Umm from this its seems more ENFP but I do not think I use any te.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> :tongue: Ha ha. You all are just too awesome to be my personality:happy::tongue::crazy:
> 
> I took the official one along time ago and the cognitive functions test I think ill take this one just in case though I think im ENFP but I did type the same thing about me being ESFP so ill keep my options open. roud:


Enfj again ? I am pretty sure I am not enfj.


*ENFJ* 


E/I scoreS/N scoreT/F scoreJ/P scoreE = *9*S = *5*T = *9*J = *12*I = *1*N = *15*F = *11*P = *8*
Use the following table to understand your raw scores on the Gray-Wheelwright-Winer Type Indicator Test​ 


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> I am not relying on them there sort of just helping me.
> 
> Umm from this its seems more ENFP but I do not think I use any te.



Lol I took this test from the INTJ forum, try this test instead: 
Jungian Cognitive Functions Test


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

WinterFox said:


> The most accurate way to figure out your mbti type is through cognitive functions.


Couldn't possibly disagree more. 

Well, actually, I could disagree more if you said the most accurate way was "reading mojos." That would be even worse. :wink:


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> :tongue: Ha ha. You all are just too awesome to be my personality:happy::tongue::crazy:
> 
> I took the official one along time ago and the cognitive functions test I think ill take this one just in case though I think im ENFP but I did type the same thing about me being ESFP so ill keep my options open. roud:


Don't give up on your awesomeness potential. :tongue:

What did the official MBTI say your type was?


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Fat Bozo said:


> Don't give up on your awesomeness potential. :tongue:
> 
> What did the official MBTI say your type was?



Don't worry I wont.:tongue:

Hmm, I took it a few times if I remember the first time I took it I got ENTP which at the time felt like me but that was when I first joined the forum... then it got random and I got ESTP and then ESFP. I think I have been typed as every extroverted type accept ESTJ  and ENTJ.:tongue:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

interesting test. i guess that my cognitive functions are functioning, lol.
*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods 
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (45%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational 
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (65%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli 
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (50%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity 
*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (85%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment 
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (55%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments 
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (70%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (55%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment 
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *esfp*


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

walking tourist said:


> interesting test. i guess that my cognitive functions are functioning, lol.
> *Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (35%)
> your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
> *Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (45%)
> ...



Hi:tongue:


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

WinterFox said:


> Lol I took this test from the INTJ forum, try this test instead:
> Jungian Cognitive Functions Test


lol..any test that includes "I love indie rock" as an indicator of your internal functions…that's just silly. :tongue:


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

That was silly. I don't love indie rock but I don't know how my nonlove for indie rock affected my functions...



Fat Bozo said:


> lol..any test that includes "I love indie rock" as an indicator of your internal functions…that's just silly. :tongue:


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Shows that sometimes those tests don't have the best questions and can be over generalized. Same with YouTube channel DaveSuperPowers. I could imagine the channel likening that with Fi. :-/

Also, as for OP: Based off of your posts, I'm assuming you identify as an extravert and not an introvert. Also based off the only types you haven't gotten on the dichotomies, that leaves all the 8 I types and the 2 ExTJs out. If you went by cognitive processes, I'd look for the other 3 extraverted dominant functions (though if you have a "strong" tertiary, you'll see some of that in you too, but with a comparably "relaxed" role) and then the introverted ones to see which processes might be also used, but not dominant.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Doge said:


> Shows that sometimes those tests don't have the best questions and can be over generalized. Same with YouTube channel DaveSuperPowers. I could imagine the channel likening that with Fi. :-/
> 
> Also, as for OP: Based off of your posts, I'm assuming you identify as an extravert and not an introvert. Also based off the only types you haven't gotten on the dichotomies, that leaves all the 8 I types and the 2 ExTJs out. If you went by cognitive processes, I'd look for the other 3 extraverted dominant functions (though if you have a "strong" tertiary, you'll see some of that in you too, but with a comparably "relaxed" role) and then the introverted ones to see which processes might be also used, but not dominant.


Yes I identify myself as extroverted. Its pretty clear when with friends in real life, I get energy from them.:happy: Ok, ill do that. :happy:


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmm. I am starting to think I am a werid mix between enfp and entp. I do not think I am esfp anymore there's too much ne in my head...


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Doge said:


> Shows that sometimes those tests don't have the best questions and can be over generalized. Same with YouTube channel DaveSuperPowers. I could imagine the channel likening that with Fi. :-/
> 
> Also, as for OP: Based off of your posts, I'm assuming you identify as an extravert and not an introvert. Also based off the only types you haven't gotten on the dichotomies, that leaves all the 8 I types and the 2 ExTJs out. If you went by cognitive processes, I'd look for the other 3 extraverted dominant functions (though if you have a "strong" tertiary, you'll see some of that in you too, but with a comparably "relaxed" role) and then the introverted ones to see which processes might be also used, but not dominant.







I just watched davesuperpowers never watched it before they say that adam savage liking things that do not have to do with feeling is ti and mlp and carebears e.c.t is fi. Funny thing... that would make me using them both lol Though. Though I am pretty sure I do not use se now. But yes ti and fi are hard to determine...


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

i bet you are infp.

this is based on the fact this is in the "what's my personality type" and is 3 pages long. threads this long are usually INTP or INFP.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

drmiller100 said:


> i bet you are infp.
> 
> this is based on the fact this is in the "what's my personality type" and is 3 pages long. threads this long are usually INTP or INFP.


I'm not introverted  Its like saying santas from the south pole. Even the introverted stereotype point to extroversion. Im sure about that one.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> Lol I took this test from the INTJ forum, try this test instead:
> Jungian Cognitive Functions Test


Oh my 0.o I took the test it listed my function then it said based on these your type is unknown so I used the back arrow on the browser and it said you didnt answer 59 questions even though I answered all of them. It glitched the day you gave it to me to...


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Wikisocion and some articles here have excerpts of the 8 types as described in chapter ten of _Psychological Types_ from Jung. The one you'd relate most with will probably be the process you identify most with and the introverted ones can be looked at to decide your auxiliary, a role Beebe describes as being parental and even preachy in an individual.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> Lol I took this test from the INTJ forum, try this test instead:
> Jungian Cognitive Functions Test


Ba ha. Ok. 

Finally was able to take it and what do I get lol.
*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (35%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (65%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (70%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (60%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity
*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (40%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (25%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (90%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (80%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *enfj*
I think its because I will follow the rules? I actually do not use fe much .... I am not enfj though, I cant even relate to them much only the giving and the happiness. I only follow the rules that I agree with or that I have to follow...


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

The test does have some silly ones. Disliking yourself and to a lesser extent finding money important were others.
They couldn't decide one for me but both intuitions were highest, along with ti. Fe was higher than te. Better se ones though because other tests have me as using it because I crave getting outside lol.


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

Enfjs aren't necessarily all about following rules tho.


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

Pinkieshyrose said:


> Ba ha. Ok. Finally was able to take it and what do I get lol.*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (35%) your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (65%) your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (70%) your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (60%) your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (40%) your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (25%) your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (90%) your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (80%) your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////based on your results your type is likely - *enfj*I think its because I will follow the rules? I actually do not use fe much .... I am not enfj though, I cant even relate to them much only the giving and the happiness. I only follow the rules that I agree with or that I have to follow...


I think Fe is one of your cognitive functions, so I supposed you are either ESFJ, ENFJ, or ISFJ. I took that quiz and I got INFJ the first time and ENFP the second time, but in both times I took the test I got Ni as my highest function.The INTJs also took the test and a lot of them score Te as their highest function in the test.From here, I have made an observation, the highest function that we score in that test means that we use that function a lot and it's either our dominant or auxiliary functions.So I believe you are an Fe user Either ENFJ, ESFJ, or ISFJ, one of these three, leaning toward ENFJ I guess.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Doge said:


> Wikisocion and some articles here have excerpts of the 8 types as described in chapter ten of _Psychological Types_ from Jung. The one you'd relate most with will probably be the process you identify most with and the introverted ones can be looked at to decide your auxiliary, a role Beebe describes as being parental and even preachy in an individual.


I will  I looked at the ESFP article and ENFP last night ESFP seemed less then ENFP but there were a more of a few things that weren't true about me that was ENFP.
Ill read entp and enfj right now.

Its not that really ENFJ my people skills are better then most but I am terrible at "manipulating people" I do not actually have that good people skills sure I can tell peoples body language e.c.t and see half of might make them tick but there's not enough there to actually manipulate someone even if I wanted to which I never do. I actually do reveal myself as-well. I rather not be in the complete center of attention. I'm actually not bored in the present I prefer it but I think about the future way too much.
Of course this is me just looking at personality page so ill look at your link as-well.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

When does an ESFP look like an ENFP?


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Fat Bozo said:


> When does an ESFP look like an ENFP?


It look like I am more ENFP then but hmmmm that doesn't mean that I wont come back to the performers part of the forum. Its so fun! You all are all so interesting so don't worry.:happy:


----------



## Kabosu (Mar 31, 2012)

On a slightly unrelated note, I think people on the fence about enp and esp are often Enneagram 7s. The motivations of that type if you look it up are right in line with both Ne and Se dom and it's rate to impossible in the IJs who are inferior extraverted perception types. 7s often will score way higher in P than J in the 4 dichotomies and this turns out correct on both counts.


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

Doge said:


> On a slightly unrelated note, I think people on the fence about enp and esp are often Enneagram 7s. The motivations of that type if you look it up are right in line with both Ne and Pe dome and it's rate to impossible in the IJs who are inferior extraverted perception types. 7s often will score way higher in P than J in the 4 dichotomies and this turns out correct on both counts.


I have got 7 many times on the tests I actually got 7w8 then the third wing was 8w7 0.o I also have got 7w6 in a different test.
Which reminds me I should really figure out my enneagram .


----------



## Pinkieshyrose (Jan 30, 2013)

WinterFox said:


> I think Fe is one of your cognitive functions, so I supposed you are either ESFJ, ENFJ, or ISFJ. I took that quiz and I got INFJ the first time and ENFP the second time, but in both times I took the test I got Ni as my highest function.The INTJs also took the test and a lot of them score Te as their highest function in the test.From here, I have made an observation, the highest function that we score in that test means that we use that function a lot and it's either our dominant or auxiliary functions.So I believe you are an Fe user Either ENFJ, ESFJ, or ISFJ, one of these three, leaning toward ENFJ I guess.


Oh sorry I never commented back. The thing is I do not really believe that I use much fe its just not what I outwardly project or
what I am as a whole. In-fact I really do not value fe much. Though I will use it sometimes its not as much as fi. In-fact the only fe I use is to support my ideals which are fi. I think my fi mocks fe.


----------

